# zen energetic



## Khmo (Jul 9, 2009)

hello has all ! 

(sorry my bad english langage..)

I allow of door my modest contribution...
Coming from Khmer Boxing my interest for work interns was small ! lol
Since 3 years with my sifu of Tinju Pertahanan I discovered the meditation and energy work. All the courses start with 10 minutes of sitted meditation. After the course is purely Personal Defense 50 minutes and it ends in 10 minutes of Zhang Zhuang (position of the pillar, upright, to make full the d' energy and to drive out tiredness + thought negative )! 
And if that is necessary Sifu can make 1 energy massage (Tui-Na) Super

I did not know the meditation or Tui-Na&#8230; I knew that the massages Khmer which are different from Tui-Na. The sifu accepted students motivated but without money !!!
I understand with time that 1 martial art and an art of living and not only to fight. Our cell in France does not accept + 10 students &#8230; no the commercial system ! 
We were likely to receive a practitioner of Pancrace of Ontario which remained 20 days with us ! It modified its vision of martial arts ! ! ! lol
I am happy to discover that is possible to study 1 system of realistic combat which teaches 1 Zen education, honest and growing for the mental one ! Many systems are good and I wish has everyone to discover that which is appropriate has its sensitivity.
1 system only external (for me) is limited ?!? 
Our sifu is not monk !* 
He does not believe in a God but believes in human as in 1 God !

Good Day has all,
respect,
*_Khmo._


----------



## Flea (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you, Khmo!  Is there a book or a video where I could learn more about this?

Flea


----------



## Khmo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thank you Flea ! *
There does not exist book that is 1 system of synthetic. 
The Master comes from Vinh Xuan (wing chun Viet) his course is: Grand Master YIP MAN > Yun Kya Tan > Wang Wing San > D.N' Guyen > Angel Camoin > Valére Figoli. 
Chalk-lining is stopped in Sifu Valere and Sifu Angel. Who do not teach the wing chun Vietnamese soldier but Tinju Boxing. Synthesis of Vinh Xuan and Silat I worked with sifu Angel before and today with sifu Valere. 
I know that the master N'Guyen adored the wingchun but found points negative has him ! Do question of sensitivity I think ? 
After having been in Indonesia in the Seventies it realized that Silat had very good concepts and it worked its knowledge of Vinh Xuan with the techniques of Silat. Purifying the 2 styles to keep 1 form of effective Personal Defense. As the Master was 1 herbalist and osteopath centered on the good Bio being and the energy aspect: he placed the médition sitting in his Art and the position of the pillar resulting from Yi Chuan.

Techniques working itself only It is thus difficult to make 1 book explaining all that since several origins are the origin of the style ?!? 
For a Video: we have to discuss that several times To make a Video of the meditation would be not very conclusive ! lol ! 
Like position of the pillar  After making 1 Video of the defense system is possible ! The sifu thinks that is useful has anything. He says that on 1 video one can make wonders ! To make accept the others that its Art is superb by using quite explosive techniques and that is not its goal ! 
But he said that if 2 or 3 students to wish it = that would be possible right for *the Fun* !?! 
I think that we will speak about it again in season 2009/2010 ?!? 
Me even I will be honoured to make a Video-Demonstration but I am not the person in charge of the style and the students are sorted ! Recommended ! Chosen by the 2 sifu 
There exist 2 or 3 gates Internet of Tinju Pertahanan / Seikenpo but they are brief ! Minimal ! For France: http://seii.webs.com/
The philosophy of the style is discretion, helps it with the others, and not commercial research !
I think that the step of the master N'guyen was to take the techniques which really functions fights some (confused styles) in with dimensions Interne and External of Arts ? 
Before I thought that Boxing Khmer was for me 1 royal way but I included quickly my error by meeting the sifu Angel ! lol 
but I am happy to have to meet this Sifu that destroyed my research and my interrogation after having left Khmer Boxing ! 
I sought in Wingstun/JKD/Modern Arnis/Penchal Silat Silek without result for me ! This meeting was important for me. Technically like humanly

*Excuse me for my bad English !!! 
I wished right capacity to inform you.

*_Good week !
respect._


----------

